# Medical Cover



## Scotty85 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Can anyone guide me in the right direction when it comes to medical cover.
I'm British living in South Africa with a 3year Spousal visa. I can get put onto my partners medical aid plan at a cost but just wanted to know if anyone else has any further advise with regards to good hospital plan covers. I dont want to fork out a fortune and any advise would be most grateful. x:fingerscrossed:


----------

